
Facebook takes advantage of 3D Touch on Apple's iPhone 6s - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2992009/mobile-wireless/facebook-update-3d-touch-apple-iphone-6s.html?nsdr=true
======
stevep2007
3D touch is like a right-mouse button that provides a drop-down list of
choices on a touchscreen. A light touch on a notification or icon lets the
user peek at content and, with a little longer press, it pops open to an
expanded view. Lifting the finger lets the view collapse back to the original
view. A light touch on a link contained in a message will open it at the top
of the screen in Safari.

